# My partially blind pet pigeon



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

The parents are notable flyers (roller crosses) and abandoned a 3 day-old chick. I raised the chick, at first, using the home-made mac milk recipe listed on here, then switched to Kaytee Exact. I also have guineas (who are also imprinted on me), so chick starter for the recipe was no problem. The guineas are grown, but will follow me around everywhere outside and will jump in my lap when ever I sit down.

Getting back to the pigeon, I first named the chick Gay (as in Enola Gay, other chicks from these parents are A-10 Warthog, who was an ugly looking baby, but turned out to be the most handsome fella in my loft, and F-17). Anyways, Gay is currently weaning and I raised Gay with the intent of putting him or her back in my loft with the other birds. As Gay grew, I noticed that one eye was smaller and inset than the other. In the light it looked eerie and hollow. Gay is blind in that eye. 

As soon as Gay could fly, he/she follows me around everywhere now and enjoys nothing more than sleeping on me and can be petted for hours on end. We both go down to take care of the other birds. The other birds approach Gay, but as soon as they see that spooky eye, it's "YEEE!".

Right now, Gay has free-flight of most of the house, I'll have to make some sort of containment for when I'm away. Even a half-blind pigeon is a more graceful flyer than any of my guineas. They remind me of a drunk C-130 trying to fly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gay sounds like a most wonderful and much loved pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Interesting names. I detect a subtle interest in military planes. I can relate, my dad was a boom operator on a KC-135 and after he passed we named our German Shepard Boomer. We also have new pigeon babies Maverick & Goose.


----------

